# Phil Robertson suspended from Duck Dynasty



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

They aren't happy with him for quoting scriptures on homosexuality. Duck Dynasty fans aren't going to happy, happy, happy with them for suspending him.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I am guessing the ones at A&E who made this decision will rue the day they did so.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

This cracks me up. It's suppose to be a quasi reality show and the reality as best I can guess is there can't be too many homosexuals that watch Duck Dynasty. Maybe the old show Dynasty but not Duck Dynasty.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Not to smart on A&E part, sure this will end the show there. Rest of the family not going to play along. There will be a line of other networks wanting to pick them up.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Well am suprised the Robertsons have stuck with them this long! A&E is owned by the Hearst Corp, the same people that own the Chronicle!!!


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

That's hilarious, you ask a man to do a "reality" show and then get upset when his reality is different from what you want? I don't necessarily agree with the being gay is sin part of his statement but who cares. I tell people every day that work around me, don't ask me a question if you're not prepared to be unhappy about the response.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

There is no such thing as a reality show!


----------



## ThePartsMan (Jul 15, 2013)

If I were Phil,
I would pull the plug on the entire show and stand up for what is right. Other networks will line up for the chance. Stand up for your faith and do what is right. God always wins.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> There is no such thing as a reality show!


 Exactly. The reality is... They make their "reality" anything that will pump up the ratings. It's that simple.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

As much as the DD items are selling and it being the prime gift season, it should be interesting if any retailers stand behind A&E on their decision.

You can't walk ten feet in any retailer without seeing something with a beard, duck or the DC logo on it.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I hear a big sucking sound. I thinks it's DD's fans leaving and A&E's bank accounts draining.

This will not end well for A&E.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

It chaps me that you can't have an opinion any more. If the gays don't like his opinion, don't watch the dam show. As far as not agreeing with him, you might peruse Leviticus. Phil seems to be unequivocal in his beliefs and his interpretation of the Bible.....good for him. I'm sick of "convenience" Christians that believe whatever is PC.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Whitecrow said:


> It chaps me that you can't have an opinion any more. If the gays don't like his opinion, don't watch the dam show. As far as not agreeing with him, you might peruse Leviticus. Phil seems to be unequivocal in his beliefs and his interpretation of the Bible.....good for him. I'm sick of "convenience" Christians that believe whatever is PC.


Exactly - he is a man of principle and stands by those beliefs; not to sway when the wind blows. The word would be a much better place with more people like him.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Makes me wanna spend more $ on their mercbandise....but not if A&E gets one red cent of it!


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

The great thing is he is not going to pull a Paula Dean and cower to the pressure. He will laugh it up and carry on and preach louder. The hate and controversy will give him an even bigger platform.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

That is despicable! I wonder if they will bring in Terry Bradshaw to replace him!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Backwater1 said:


> As much as the DD items are selling and it being the prime gift season, it should be interesting if any retailers stand behind A&E on their decision.
> 
> You can't walk ten feet in any retailer without seeing something with a beard, duck or the DC logo on it.


yep, as witnessed below



98aggie77566 said:


> Makes me wanna spend more $ on their mercbandise....but not if A&E gets one red cent of it!


Have at it

Â©


----------



## Gnfishin (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm with Phil, he does not need a&e he will inherit the kingdom of God and who cares about the properties of man


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

They can run their mouths all day about christian beliefs, hunters, southerners, etc but you say one thing about them and you get the ban hammer.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmm, this is gonna cost somebody some money! A&E that is.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> yep, as witnessed below
> 
> Have at it
> 
> Â©


Nope...see the A&E logo on the box?

I'd rather send Phil a check directly for his ministry.

This family has more $$ than they ever dreamed of having.

My guess is that they can do without longer than A&E will want to.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ak said:


> They can run their mouths all day about christian beliefs, hunters, southerners, etc but you say one thing about them and you get the ban hammer.


Huh? Never witnessed that here before. Proof? Link?
I can say though, making unfounded accusations will expedite that hammer.

Â©


----------



## ThePartsMan (Jul 15, 2013)

Alan Robertson is speaking at our Church in February. I am sure he will elaborate on this issue of standing up for what you believe in.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> Huh? Never witnessed that here before. Proof? Link?
> I can say though, making unfounded accusations will expedite that hammer.
> 
> Â©


He was talking about the group of voices that got Phil kicked off the show - not any 2coolers.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit said:


> He was talking about the group of voices that got Phil kicked off the show - not any 2coolers.


I don't think so Spirit. "YOU say one think about them and YOU get the ban hammer"

Â©


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm about to watch them on Barbara Walters should be good.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

ak said:


> They can run their mouths all day about christian beliefs, hunters, southerners, etc but you say one thing about them and you get the ban hammer.





spurgersalty said:


> Huh? Never witnessed that here before. Proof? Link?
> I can say though, making unfounded accusations will expedite that hammer.
> 
> Â©


Spurger, I think he's referring to the gays, not a post here. Put that cheap stuff back on the low shelf, and grab something off the top shelf, that cheap stuff is confusing you tonight.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Huh? Never witnessed that here before. Proof? Link?
> I can say though, making unfounded accusations will expedite that hammer.
> 
> Â©


I will say as one who has lived in yankee land aka north of Dallas. I caught **** **** near every day about being from Texas and the south and being a ******* but the second I said something about anyone ordering a "pop" or saying "you guys" I was the one in the wrong! I for one am sick and gosh darn tired of all the PC bs and not being able to say how you feel and live by your principals. Besides the 3 days my wife changed my life (when we got hitched , the day she gave me my son the day she gave me my daughter) the next best day was the day we moved back to Texas! ok rant over time to put boots on and get ready for my shift! good night God bless and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

It's not reality, owned by the left, employing folks with a belief not viewed by the owners as their beliefs where now tbe employee's will seek new employment. Ducks don't care.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Everything is a niche isn't it? I don't watch shows with gays, my cable box has a remote. 
If your a rump ranger and you don't like getting gay bashed, or your sinful lifestyle made fun of, change the channel. You little queen.


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

You done messed up now, a&e.


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

If Phil goes, I go!!


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Xpress89 said:


> Who cares about duck dynasty? Its scripted, BS that has ruined duck hunting.


Now, THAT is funny.......a "reality" show ruined duck hunting!! For whom did it ruin duck hunting. pray tell????


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

A&E said they supported queer stuff and that's their right. A&E said Phil offended their viewers - they're probably 1% right. Don't ask a man who prays on every show and isn't shy about talking about God how he feels about queers. You might not like the answer if you're queer.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Do gays blow on their duck calls?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

This has turned into an awesome thread.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Met the man !*

Phil speaks his truth don't like it don't watch , for the money that they are making a lot of it goes to their church, which I think is a good thing , political correctness , who cares not me , preach what you believe that's what this country is about , and those who say they have done something to put a bad name on duck hunting has not hunted long enought to know anything about hunting or how to talk or act in a public forum . Peace out :wink:


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Gays*

There is a gay duck in my canal, he doesn't seem to offended.........


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

donf said:


> Everything is a niche isn't it? I don't watch shows with gays, my cable box has a remote.
> If your a rump ranger and you don't like getting gay bashed, or your sinful lifestyle made fun of, change the channel. You little queen.


Agreed


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well since they gay and lesbians aren't the majority maybe all Christians should let A&E know that we'll be boycotting their channel and they sponsors?

I'm sure someone will start a movement.

TH


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Well since they gay and lesbians aren't the majority maybe all Christians should let A&E know that we'll be boycotting their channel and they sponsors?
> 
> I'm sure someone will start a movement.
> 
> TH


 Agree...and time to go fill up the truck with Duck Commander stuff! Support them even more !!! Read his interview..he's saying he just can't understand it. He is not verbally abusive. I won't quote him but it is funny.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

sent my comment to A&E in support of Phil.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

There is a gay duck call out there it is double headed and can be sucked on either end comes in three camo colors white tan black. Yea its that gay....


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

CentexPW said:


> sent my comment to A&E in support of Phil.


 Did the same thing and sent email to Duck Commander as well. I think the backlash both silent and vocal will be HUGE.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

gunsmoke11 said:


> There is a gay duck call out there it is double headed and can be sucked on either end comes in three camo colors white tan black. Yea its that gay....


Ive bet youve got all 3 colors and the bonus holiday 3 color pack, black kwanzaa call, white Hanukkah call, and tan navidad call, l bet you even got the limited edition "santas little helper" call haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

He also mention male prostitutes, slanderers, and drunkards, but got fired for a male queer gay **** statement. Kinda makes you think the "HEAD" honcho at A&E might be a behind closed doors flute player


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

The guy is a highly educated, very intelligent man. I'm betting he knew exactly what he was doing.....

I'm also guessing he could care less whether or not he's on some reality show......


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

"Well since they gay and lesbians aren't the majority maybe all Christians should let A&E know that we'll be boycotting their channel and they sponsors?"


I am fed up with the PC bull. It seems like a lot of good people recently have given THEIR HONEST answers to seemingly harmless questions and end up getting grilled for giving them. When did we loose OUR 1st ADMENDMENT rights? As a whire male who loves God and country....... I wish everyone a very MERRY CHRISTMAS and I hope by doing so, I offend someone.... Which is fine with me because I really don't care anymore. I think I will buy a couple of more DD calls tomorrow and give to to my non PC friends for CHRISTMAS gifts. Wow, I feel much better now that I got all that off my chest. :texasflag


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Brete said:


> The guy is a highly educated, very intelligent man. I'm betting he knew exactly what he was doing.....
> 
> I'm also guessing he could care less whether or not he's on some reality show......


I agree, after the 4th season is completed with filming(hopefully already done) I'd bet we'll see them going to another network and laughing all the way to the bank with rerun residuals from a & e, and additional income from the new network. Happy Happy Happy


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

????^^^^ he must be gay...


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> Huh? Never witnessed that here before. Proof? Link?
> I can say though, making unfounded accusations will expedite that hammer.
> 
> Â©


I was referring to small interest groups that liberal media protects and shows like the view, while we hunters, christians, southerners, etc have to speak carefully and hold our tounges or get branded as some bigot. Wasnt refering to anything here.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

ThePartsMan said:


> If I were Phil,
> I would pull the plug on the entire show and stand up for what is right. Other networks will line up for the chance. Stand up for your faith and do what is right. God always wins.


This is soooooo true amen brother.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Brete said:


> The guy is a highly educated, very intelligent man. I'm betting he knew exactly what he was doing.....
> 
> I'm also guessing he could care less whether or not he's on some reality show......


X1000

God Bless Phil !!!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

write/call A&E and let them know you disagree with them (that's what a few extreme left people did to get him fired)

Their number is : 1-212-210-1400 
Fax: 212-210-1308
email: [email protected]


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Well since they gay and lesbians aren't the majority maybe all Christians should let A&E know that we'll be boycotting their channel and they sponsors?
> 
> I'm sure someone will start a movement.
> 
> TH


 I'll share the opinion of some that he knew what he was doing: may have just wanted to bow out of the show and let the boys have it: he says that stuff, is on every channel everywhere for a few days, then sits back in a recliner with some iced tea and watches the new viewers come in to his family's show..

Even if this was just an issue of him speaking his mind and it not going over that well with "certain people", how do you boycott A&E without ultimately hurting the Robertson family as well? Not like it's ultimately a huge blow to them, but ratings are ratings...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> I'll share the opinion of some that he knew what he was doing: may have just wanted to bow out of the show and let the boys have it: he says that stuff, is on every channel everywhere for a few days, then sits back in a recliner with some iced tea and watches the new viewers come in to his family's show..
> 
> Even if this was just an issue of him speaking his mind and it not going over that well with "certain people", how do you boycott A&E without ultimately hurting the Robertson family as well? Not like it's ultimately a huge blow to them, but ratings are ratings...


x2, i think he could care less about being on tv


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Fark A&E! Go Phil! Fire A&E!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

roundman said:


> x2, i think he could care less about being on tv


 Yep, he's never struck me as being all that enthusiastic about being on that show: his brother and at least two sons are really into it, but i can really imagine him rolling his eyes a lot behind those sunglasses...

Now that I think of it, I'm pretty much positive that "non-graceful bow-out" is exactly what it was: as tight as the family apparently is, do you think the rest of the family would just carry on with the show without saying a word if anybody had a problem with him getting "fired"?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ak said:


> I was referring to small interest groups that liberal media protects and shows like the view, while we hunters, christians, southerners, etc have to speak carefully and hold our tounges or get branded as some bigot. Wasnt refering to anything here.


Aaahhhh, , gotcha. My apologies


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Go Phil! Good job on not giving in to PC. Stand by your faith and glorify the name of Jesus Christ.

*John 15:18-19*
â€œIf the world hates you, you know that it hated Me before _it hated_ you. 19 If you were of the world, the world would love its own. Yet because you are not of the world, but I chose you out of the world, therefore the world hates you.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Now that I think of it, I'm pretty much positive that "non-graceful bow-out" is exactly what it was: as tight as the family apparently is, do you think the rest of the family would just carry on with the show without saying a word if anybody had a problem with him getting "fired"?


This was my thought this morning as well... I kind of expect that today, Si, Willie, and the other boys will release some kind of statement supporting Dad/Brother and saying Eff-U to A&E.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I fired off a nice email to A&E this morning expressing a few of my own views. I hope several million more people do as well.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote from A&E:

â€œHis personal views in no way reflect those of A+E Networks, who have always been strong supporters and champions of the LGBT community. The network has placed Phil under hiatus from filming indefinitely.â€

I do not watch much TV and I did not know A&E was a gay channel. I will not watch that station again....

Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2013/12/sarah-palin-duck-dynasty-defense-101319.html#ixzz2nvU5utl0


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

ThePartsMan said:


> If I were Phil,
> I would pull the plug on the entire show and stand up for what is right. Other networks will line up for the chance. Stand up for your faith and do what is right. God always wins.


Yep agree.

Remember the lines around chick fil a not too long ago.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

In case you forgot.

Chick fil a stood their ground. Anyone every just drive right up to window and not sit in drive thru line???


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

He wasn't on Barbara Walters last night bc..... You got it " it's duck season" and Mrs. Kay said she hopes she doesn't die during duck season bc " he might miss my funeral"

He could give 2 ****s what people think about him and like others have said I think he goes w the flow on the show for the family and that's it. 

The Robertson's life... Faith, Family and duck hunting in that order.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

When the Duck Dynasty ( Robertson FAMILY show ) moves to " The Blaze " all the so called mainstream networks will pizz on themselves because they know they will then see the exodus of FAMILY SHOWS moving to an " Internet Only " Family Show Friendly Network that welcomes Christians with open arms and doesn't try to force sin.

*MB*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Who really gives a rats arse about what Phil Robertson thinks or that retarded show. I could barely sit through one episode of the mindless babble. There's no reality in that scripted bullchit. The only thing appealing with all that mess is Willie's old lady.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Official Statement from A&E

"We are extremely disappointed to have read Phil Robertson's comments in _GQ_, which are based on his own personal beliefs and are not reflected in the series _Duck Dynasty_," A&E said in a statement. "His personal views in no way reflect those of A+E Networks, who have always been strong supporters and *champions* of the LGBT community. The network has placed Phil under hiatus from filming indefinitely."

This network is toast ! Im not a huge fan of DD but like wholesomeness of the show. A&E will be blocked from my cable box.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Who really gives a rats arse about what Phil Robertson thinks or that retarded show. I could barely sit through one episode of the mindless babble. There's no reality in that scripted bullchit. The only thing appealing with all that mess is Willie's old lady.


Evidenty a lot of people care. Just look around any retail store and see all the Duck Dynasty items for sale.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Who really gives a rats arse about what Phil Robertson thinks or that retarded show. I could barely sit through one episode of the mindless babble. There's no reality in that scripted bullchit. The only thing appealing with all that mess is Willie's old lady.


Whether you like the show, or have ever watched the show...anyone that cares about America should care that the immoral groups are forcing their beliefs on the rest of us. BUT....you can't even offer up your opinion without being labeled as a horrible, bigoted person.

Phil's got a right to his opinion just like the Gays have a right to theirs. BUT...they can get on prime time TV and bash Christians without any backlash from the media. What's fair about that ?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> Evidenty a lot of people care. Just look around any retail store and see all the Duck Dynasty items for sale.


I'd bet if you looked at the labels on all that junk that none of it is made here in the USA. I'm sure there are piles of it for sale at the Wal Mart.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

BATWING said:


> Official Statement from A&E
> 
> "We are extremely disappointed to have read Phil Robertson's comments in _GQ_, *which are based on his own personal beliefs and are not reflected in the series Duck Dynasty*," A&E said in a statement. "His personal views in no way reflect those of A+E Networks, who have always been strong supporters and *champions* of the LGBT community. The network has placed Phil under hiatus from filming indefinitely."
> 
> This network is toast ! Im not a huge fan of DD but like wholesomeness of the show. A&E will be blocked from my cable box.


Why do I have the feeling that whoever wrote that has never actually watched a whole episode of DD? Phil's Personal beliefs, and those of his family are WHY we watch the show.

Well, that and to see what crazy stunt Si will pull...


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Whats good for the goose is good for the gander*

OK so when Bono or Springsteen or some other star starts talking liberal politics we all say "shut up and sing!".

When Tom Cruise spews Scientology goofiness we all say "shut up and act"

The same rule should apply to the "conservative" stars

I say to Phil: "shut up and call ducks!"


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I believe A&E is part of a group of networks owned in part by Disney. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A&E_(TV_channel). Don't stop at letting A&E know, let them all know. This pc bs needs to end.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Whether you like the show, or have ever watched the show...anyone that cares about America should care that the immoral groups are forcing their beliefs on the rest of us. BUT....you can't even offer up your opinion without being labeled as a horrible, bigoted person.
> 
> Phil's got a right to his opinion just like the Gays have a right to theirs. BUT...they can get on prime time TV and bash Christians without any backlash from the media. What's fair about that ?


Nobody forces their beliefs on me Bro. I don't really care what your sexual orientation is or what flavor of organized religion you are affiliated with, just don't come peddling it to me. Perhaps that's why I don't watch television except for the news, football game, or an occasional movie.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> OK so when Bono or Springsteen or some other star starts talking liberal politics we all say "shut up and sing!".
> 
> The same rule should apply to the "conservative" stars
> 
> I say to Phil: "shut up and call ducks!"


Two totally different things here. The queers and Champions there of, with their extreme views of tolerance has decided to remove them. In contrary if one does not like Bono or Bruce then they do not listen allowing others to remain in access to it.

Typical lib rebuttal


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Who really gives a rats arse about what Phil Robertson thinks or that retarded show. I could barely sit through one episode of the mindless babble. There's no reality in that scripted bullchit. The only thing appealing with all that mess is Willie's old lady.


Kinda like who cares what you think. Just saying. A lot of people seem to care. I do, I love the show. But you do have the right to voice your opinion.

Unfortunately A&E does not seem to believe that Phil Robertson has that right. I think they will find out that they have caused themselves a lot more grief than they have gained supporters.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sent my email to A&E like thousands of others are doing and I hope continue to do.



> I want to let A&E know how disappointed I am in the knee jerk decision made by someone at A&E to suspend Phil Robertson from his show, Duck Dynasty for comments that he made about the gay community.
> 
> Is this not still America where freedom of speech is paramount in our daily existence?
> 
> ...


TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Who really gives a rats arse about what Phil Robertson thinks or that retarded show. I could barely sit through one episode of the mindless babble. There's no reality in that scripted bullchit. The only thing appealing with all that mess is Willie's old lady.


I doubt anyone cares whether or not you like the show or watch the show.

But YOU should care that when someone voices his opinion about something, a television network punishes him for his opinion thereby completely obliterating his right to freedom of speech.

TH


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Think this will get these queers kicked off their show?
http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=844217


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I read the article. Here is another excerpt from that article.

"Phil and his family claim to be Christian, but Phil's lies about an entire community fly in the face of what true Christians believe," GLAAD spokesman Wilson Cruz said. "He clearly knows nothing about gay people or the majority of Louisianans -- and Americans -- who support legal recognition for loving and committed gay and lesbian couples. Phil's decision to push vile and extreme stereotypes is a stain on A&E and his sponsors who now need to reexamine their ties to someone with such public disdain for LGBT people and families."

What a bunch of hogwash. Evidently gays do not read the bible, or at least have never read 1Corinthians 5: 9,10. Here is how that verse reads, 9"â€¯What! Do YOU not know that unrighteous persons will not inherit Godâ€™s kingdom? Do not be misled. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men kept for unnatural purposes, nor men who lie with men, 10â€¯nor thieves, nor greedy persons, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit Godâ€™s kingdom."

This is what the great Almighty God thinks about homosexuals. Phil was just quoting Him. In the larger picture, it does not matter what you or I or Phil thinks, but it is most important what HE (God) thinks. I am positive Phil will stick to his guns, pun intended.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Need to suspend the whole %^%$& show....it sucks


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Bocephus said:


> Whether you like the show, or have ever watched the show...anyone that cares about America should care that the immoral groups are forcing their beliefs on the rest of us. BUT....you can't even offer up your opinion without being labeled as a horrible, bigoted person.
> 
> Phil's got a right to his opinion just like the Gays have a right to theirs. BUT...they can get on prime time TV and bash Christians without any backlash from the media. What's fair about that ?


Says I need to spread some brother.

I could not agree more, bold words from Phil but the man is unshaken by the world. I admire him very much!


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

*..*

Wow. I dont post much but this story really bothered me. You ask a man a question about his opinion on something and then punish him because it is not "politically correct". That's what is wrong with this country and this world right now, people can't handle the truth. Not saying I support what Phil Robertson said or that I support the opposition but I, like Phil, am just stating a fact of what it says in the bible. Corinthians 6:9-10 "Or do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: neither the sexually immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men who practice homosexuality, nor thieves, nor the greedy, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God." He is not saying that it is wrong, he is just saying that supporting the opposition is a sin, just like lying, stealing, cheating, killing, etc.. We all live in a world of sin, there is not one better than the other. Now that said, I wish the best to Phil and thank him for being a good, honest, Christain man and wish him a Happy Happy Happy Christmas.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> I doubt anyone cares whether or not you like the show or watch the show.
> 
> But YOU should care that when someone voices his opinion about something, a television network punishes him for his opinion thereby completely obliterating his right to freedom of speech.


I didn't write the 'Political Correctness Rulebook' Bro. Everyone has opinions & thoughts about things. Apparently all of us don't have control over when & where to express them. Going on record on national television voicing your opinions on sex, politics, & religion without anticipating argument is simply ignorant, or a plot to stir controversy intentionally. He had & still has his freedom of speech. Why should I care what A&E does? He stirred the hornet's nest & got stung. Whether Phil & his family accepts or protests their stipulations is really of no interest to me at all.


----------



## Texcop153 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Good for him!*

Amen, Way to go Phil Robertson. Im with you.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Like the show or not fellas, the Robertson family is one of us. Hunters and fisherman. They stand for the same things we stand for, and I believe we should have their back when an issue like this rises up. It isn't right for him to be punished like this for speaking his beliefs (beliefs that BUILT this **** country mind you).

What is the old saying, "If you don't stand for something you will fall for anything"
Here's another good one "What is tolerated today, will be taught as truth tomorrow."


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Who really gives a rats arse about what Phil Robertson thinks or that retarded show. I could barely sit through one episode of the mindless babble. There's no reality in that scripted bullchit. The only thing appealing with all that mess is Willie's old lady.


For someone who "barely sat through one episode", how come you know the characters names?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I didn't write the 'Political Correctness Rulebook' Bro. Everyone has opinions & thoughts about things. Apparently all of us don't have control over when & where to express them. Going on record on national television voicing your opinions on sex, politics, & religion without anticipating argument is simply ignorant, or a plot to stir controversy intentionally. He had & still has his freedom of speech. Why should I care what A&E does? He stirred the hornet's nest & got stung. Whether Phil & his family accepts or protests their stipulations is really of no interest to me at all.


I don't think Phil "got stung", I think he will come out with more supporters than ever.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

spike404 said:


> For someone who "barely sat through one episode", how come you know the characters names?


DOH!!...Sounds like he's a closet.........................................fan:tongue:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Where's the "tolerance"?? I thought we're supposed to respect other peoples' views?  Yet more hypocrisy.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

ThePartsMan said:


> If I were Phil,
> I would pull the plug on the entire show and stand up for what is right. Other networks will line up for the chance. Stand up for your faith and do what is right. God always wins.


This X 100


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Why does Alec Baldwin get a pass for worse than that on more than one occasion? 
GLAD sure does pick their targets don't they.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I left Abbe Raven a long voicemail filled with my thoughts on the subject this morning. It is a sad day when gays can openly talk about their beliefs but Christians cant.

Ms. Abbe Raven, CEO
A&E Television Networks
235 East 45th St.
New York, NY 10017
ABBE RAVEN (CEO) LINE: (212) 210-9007

ABBE RAVEN (CEO)
[email protected]

WHITNEY GOIT (SR. EVP)
[email protected]...

ROBERT DEBITETTO (EVP)
[email protected]

COLLEEN CONWAY
(Director of Non-Fiction Programming)
[email protected]

GENERAL EMAIL: [email protected]

GENERAL TELEPHONE: (212) 210-1400


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I guess the gay duck hunters will have to find someone else's horn to blow


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

spike404 said:


> For someone who "barely sat through one episode", how come you know the characters names?





Reel_Blessed II said:


> DOH!!...Sounds like he's a closet.........................................fan:tongue:


My kindergarten teacher taught me to read the name of a book before I started reading its content. I guess that is why I read the title of a thread before I open it.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

boltmaster said:


> I guess the gay duck hunters will have to find someone else's horn to blow


Now that is funny! :brew2:


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Whether Phil & his family accepts or protests their stipulations is really of no interest to me at all.


Why are you talking about it then?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mad Mike said:


> Why are you talking about it then?


I like to get all of this out of my system before I go to work so that I can be politically correct once I get there. :wink:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I think Phil knew exactly what he was doing. I think A&E knew exactly what they were doing.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

what church is that?! I would love to see him and hear his message. Thanks.



ThePartsMan said:


> Alan Robertson is speaking at our Church in February. I am sure he will elaborate on this issue of standing up for what you believe in.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> I think Phil knew exactly what he was doing. I think A&E knew exactly what they were doing.


 More people will tune in and the merchandise will be flying off the shelves.

Win-Win


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

A&E said he offended the viewers. I'd like to see a poll here to see how many 2Coolers were offended.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

The guy is speaking the truth quoted in the Bible, and if the general public and A & E don't like his comments they can go fly a kite!!

We have freedom of speech in this country, besides, this particular dude has no need for reality show fame or fortune, he's got it all and has been blessed by our Lord above. IMHO....


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

KEN KERLEY said:


> A&E said he offended the viewers. I'd like to see a poll here to see how many 2Coolers were offended.


 He offended their gay community offenders.....A&E says they are big supporters of the LGBT or what ever the club is called. Does A&E have gay shows? I am seriously asking I thought it was mostly stuff like this.

They picked the wrong fam damily to run a series with lol


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I think A&E loves his comments.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I just sent an email off to A&E. This PC bull has to stop somewhere.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.accessatlanta.com/weblog...ana-governor-voices-support-duck-dynasty-sta/


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Johnboat said:


> OK so when Bono or Springsteen or some other star starts talking liberal politics we all say "shut up and sing!".
> 
> When Tom Cruise spews Scientology goofiness we all say "shut up and act"
> 
> ...


But hey, do they kick Bono or Springsteen off stage or take them off the air because of their statements, Jack?

If Phil is not on the show I will request that station be removed from my Uverse package and if that can not be done then I will block the station from being allowed in my house.

I would really like to see the other Robertson's come out and support Phil and would like to see the show move to another network.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Phil will say "Take This Job and Shove It" I have a feeling as he almost lost what was most important to him "his family". God does have the final say.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Not trying to rock the support boat, but freedom of speech is an American right concerning dealings with its government and laws, not private enterprise. A&E can make any decisions that they feel right for their company. They don't have to abide by the 1st amendment. 

I support Phil's message 100%, but its scary how many people actually think his rights have been violated because he was taken off the show.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Backwater1 said:


> Not trying to rock the support boat, but freedom of speech is an American right concerning dealings with its government and laws, not private enterprise. A&E can make any decisions that they feel right for their company. They don't have to abide by the 1st amendment.
> 
> I support Phil's message 100%, but its scary how many people actually think his rights have been violated because he was taken off the show.


Surprising how many people think freedom of speech is a universal right. But it applies ONLY to the government.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

For those of us that do support the show and what the Robertson's stand for, fire off an email showing support for Phil. It only takes a couple of minutes. My wife and I both have this morning along with several of our friends. Let's just see how many of thier viewers are offended by what they did. The email address for A&E was posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

I have more and more respect for Phil Robertson and his family every time I hear some of their side line interviews. I think he tells it the way he see's it and believes and thats the way we were all mostly brought up.
I also appreciate the fact that most of these 2coolers are in support of the 1st amendment and support Phil Robertson's comments wither the show may seem silly at times or not. Mostly, there is always a positive message at the end of the show that always makes me think more of my family and how to be a better person.

How come there is not a little duck icon to pick from??


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Backwater1 said:


> Not trying to rock the support boat, but freedom of speech is an American right concerning dealings with its government and laws, not private enterprise. A&E can make any decisions that they feel right for their company. They don't have to abide by the 1st amendment.
> 
> I support Phil's message 100%, but its scary how many people actually think his rights have been violated because he was taken off the show.


THIS...exactly right!!
I completely 100% support Phil Robertson's right to free speech, but I can't ONLY support his rights. A&E has the exact same rights to respond the way they want to, and in turn their viewers can respond to that. Phil's rights weren't violated, gay rights weren't violated, and A&E's rights weren't violated.

We yell loudly how we want our conservative views to be accepted and tolerated, but we can't force someone to agree with us anymore than they can force us to agree with them.

His freedom to say what he believes is no greater or lesser than the opposition's freedom to say and respond how they feel they should. Mr. Phil Robertson's opinions are his own just as A&E's opinions are theirs. Jesus died for all sin...meaning liars, murderers, rapists, etc...and the bible says no one sin is more or less forgiven than another.

I don't think A&E or Phil Robertson has the authority to tell me (or anyone) what sins Jesus was qualified to die for or how to interpret the bible as a Christian...but then again...my opinion is no more or less important than Phil's or A&E's.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Cha Ching


----------



## Castin-N-Blastin (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe this will put a stop to all the wannabes out there


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Remember the Dixie Chicks statements?*



gettinspooled said:


> But hey, do they kick Bono or Springsteen off stage or take them off the air because of their statements, Jack?


Dixie Chicks episode 10 years ago. Read this Jack!

http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/05/opinion/granderson-dixie-chicks/


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

I watch the show every now and then for some entertainment. I think the majority of the show is staged which is why it's entertaining. however, I believe that the family values shown every episode by the family praying and eating together is reality. I respect the family for this and Phil for expressing his beliefs and living by his values. I read the GQ article. he wasn't attacking anybody. just simply saying he didn't understand and quoted scripture. Ain't Nothing Wrong with That!!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Bevojoe said:


> I watch the show every now and then for some entertainment. I think the majority of the show is staged which is why it's entertaining. however, I believe that the family values shown every episode by the family praying and eating together is reality. I respect the family for this and Phil for expressing his beliefs and living by his values. I read the GQ article. he wasn't attacking anybody. just simply saying he didn't understand and quoted scripture. Ain't Nothing Wrong with That!!


Yep read the article also..

Media loves to create controversy....helps when rest of news is a little slow.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Johnboat said:


> Dixie Chicks episode 10 years ago. Read this Jack!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/05/opinion/granderson-dixie-chicks/


How are the gays involved in the Dixie Chicks saga?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> Dixie Chicks episode 10 years ago. Read this Jack!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/05/opinion/granderson-dixie-chicks/


That article was written by a liberal airhead. It was NEVER about whether Gnat was right or wrong, Country Music fans boycotted them and demanded those three traitors to their country not be played on the radio. They also burned the DC cds and refused to buy more from anyone that would speak ill of their country's leader on foreign soil during war time. Had they said what they did on US soil, the backlash wouldn't have been so bad. As was, their love affair with Saddam Hussein was no different than Hanoi Jane's love affair with the enemy that still has her labeled a traitor in most American's eyes. Texas radio still despises them. I heard them played on a station a years or two ago and called to ask why. I was told if a request for their music came it, they would play it, but they were not in music rotation due to the hundreds of complaint calls every song of theirs generated.

Big difference in losing your job over being a traitor to your country versus getting canned for quoting the Bible.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Johnboat said:


> Dixie Chicks episode 10 years ago. Read this Jack!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/05/opinion/granderson-dixie-chicks/


Not even remotely similar. The folks that FOLLOWED them, CHOSE to stop following them.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> Dixie Chicks episode 10 years ago. Read this Jack!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/05/opinion/granderson-dixie-chicks/


Phil has them coming out of the woodwork!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> THIS...exactly right!!
> I completely 100% support Phil Robertson's right to free speech, but I can't ONLY support his rights. A&E has the exact same rights to respond the way they want to, and in turn their viewers can respond to that. Phil's rights weren't violated, gay rights weren't violated, and A&E's rights weren't violated.
> 
> We yell loudly how we want our conservative views to be accepted and tolerated, but we can't force someone to agree with us anymore than they can force us to agree with them.
> ...


Sorry BlueWaveCapt. you are wrong. Not all sins are viewed the same. There are unforgivable sins.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Nuff said...


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

There is one unforgivable sin. A&E knows what they are doing IMHO. You go Phil!!!! It is what it is. Time to move on............


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Another point. Everybody is wanting Phil reinstated. What is the point of wanting A&E to fold to the pressure? The network's views would still be the same, they would just fold because they want to make more money.

The bold thing to do would be for the Robertson family as a whole to stand together, along with their supporters, and leave A&E. Why should they support A&E when A&E doesn't support them?

Both sides have shown their true colors. To me, it looks like the ball is in the Robertson's court.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

V-Bottom said:


> Need to suspend the whole %^%$& show....it sucks


They are going to have a duck hunting in Depends show airing next week. You should tune in. May keep you from swamping your waders...


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Backwater1 said:


> Another point. Everybody is wanting Phil reinstated. What is the point of wanting A&E to fold to the pressure? The network's views would still be the same, they would just fold because they want to make more money.
> 
> The bold thing to do would be for the Robertson family as a whole to stand together, along with their supporters, and leave A&E. Why should they support A&E when A&E doesn't support them?
> 
> Both sides have shown their true colors. To me, it looks like the ball is in the Robertson's court.


x2

The Robertson's certainly don't need A&E. Given the success of their show, they can probably pick and choose who they want to do business with. The only losers in this is A&E in my opinion.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

As a side note, I have watched an entire 10 min of one Duck Dynasty episode and thought it was one of the stupidest things on TV.

I don't really get why this show gets so much hype.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I don't really get why this show gets so much hype.


And unfortunately you probably never will.

TH


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

*IStandWithPhil.com Launches Petition to Reinstate Papa Phil*

*"I am asking your network to immediately reinstate Mr. Robertson to Duck Dynasty, and to formally apologize to him, his family, and the millions of viewers who tune in every week, stand by him, and share his worldview." *

http://istandwithphil.com/


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

La. Gov. Jindals take....

http://nbcpolitics.nbcnews.com/_new...siana-governor-defends-duck-dynasty-star?lite


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

KEN KERLEY said:


> A&E said he offended the viewers. I'd like to see a poll here to see how many 2Coolers were offended.


 Anybody offended by what he said was offended by that show a LONG time ago.. You're probably talking about .0001% of their actual audience that doesn't actually agree with everything he said.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

GLAD is "offended"?  I can't hardly believe it! :sarcasm

What a bunch of eternal whiners.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> Dixie Chicks episode 10 years ago. Read this Jack!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/05/opinion/granderson-dixie-chicks/


 Nice try. If the Dixie chicks' management had pulled the plug on them for what they said, it would have been a similar episode. As it actually was, not even close. If Phil Robertson had said something like "Obama's a decent human and we should all worship him", you'd see a similar outcome: people that used to be fans abandoning the show in droves.. He was basically true to the ethic that has attracted the followers of the show, and the network management didn't agree and dropped the censor hammer.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yams said:


> As a side note, I have watched an entire 10 min of one Duck Dynasty episode and thought it was one of the stupidest things on TV.
> 
> I don't really get why this show gets so much hype.


 Because you don't understand things like ethics, values, you know, all that boring stuff..


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> Because you don't understand things like ethics, values, you know, all that boring stuff..


Lolâ€¦yes, Duck Dynasty is so highbrow, only those with the utmost moral compass would understand or appreciate it.

:rotfl:

where do you come up with this stuff? It is Keeping Up with the Kardashians for rednecksâ€¦thats it...


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Yams said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> where do you come up with this stuff? I


He and apparently many other fans keep a list. Its hanging on the wall right next to Big Mouth Billy the Singing Bass.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Nobody forces their beliefs on me Bro. I don't really care what your sexual orientation is or what flavor of organized religion you are affiliated with, just don't come peddling it to me. Perhaps that's why I don't watch television except for the news, football game, or an occasional movie.


OMG, thisâ€¦I couldn't agree more. I watch almost no TV. Ill DVR the first 48, and the occasional show on this history channel. Thats about it.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Yams said:


> Lolâ€¦yes, Duck Dynasty is so highbrow, only those with the utmost moral compass would understand or appreciate it.
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> where do you come up with this stuff? It is Keeping Up with the Kardashians for rednecksâ€¦thats it...


You haven't watched it enough. I thought that too. First time I saw it I thought it was the stupidest show I'd ever seen. Hubby said, you didn't watch enough. He was right.

Although I have not and would not, ever watch the Kardashians or any of those trashy Housewives of ... shows. Why anyone wants to watch filth is beyond me.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Did A&E make the decision to fire Phil based on what they thought was best for society, or what they thought was best for A&E? Me thinks they saw what happened with Chick Fila and saw opportunity. This thread, cnn, and fox coverage says they were right. Stay outraged, but be sure to tune in to A&E to support DD. Brillant. Wonder what their bump in ratings will be


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Yams said:


> As a side note, I have watched an entire 10 min of one Duck Dynasty episode and thought it was one of the stupidest things on TV.
> 
> I don't really get why this show gets so much hype.


 Do you always make judgement after only 10 minutes? Maybe you should take a little more time in your analysis. Granted, it's not for everyone. But once you sort of see the personality of each person, they grow on you.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Yams said:


> As a side note, I have watched an entire 10 min of one Duck Dynasty episode and thought it was one of the stupidest things on TV.
> 
> I don't really get why this show gets so much hype.


It's ok, I bet Phil doesn't watch The View either. So you two kind of even things out.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

MikeV said:


> It's ok, I bet Phil doesn't watch The View either. So you two kind of even things out.


:rotfl:


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

MikeV said:


> It's ok, I bet Phil doesn't watch The View either. So you two kind of even things out.


Mike, take it easy on Yams, we don't want him getting upset and spilling his hot coco on those cute flannel jammies and keyboard.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Yams said:


> As a side note, I have watched an entire 10 min of one Duck Dynasty episode and thought it was one of the stupidest things on TV.
> 
> I don't really get why this show gets so much hype.


So why did you feel the urge to chime in?
You won't watch the show but you'll read 16 pages about the controversy????


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone up for a CHICK FIL A run on January 16th to show support.

Get it started right here on 2cool and have it spread nationwide.

and hopefully you guys will realize the choice of January 16th

Romans 1:16

For I am not ashamed of the gospel, because it is the power of God that brings salvation to everyone who believes: first to the Jew, then to the Gentile.


Anyone game for spreading it around??


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow. Just another example of corporate cowards. Panic at the thought that someone might be offended by an opinion. Get a backbone, A&E!! What is this, Cananda?


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Phil and Family you dont need A&E. Tell them to shove it. Read that the producers also banded you from saying GOD or JESUS at your dinner prayers and you only say FATHER. Grow some balls and walk out and see how soon you will be asked by another station. Money is not every thing and you were happy before this started.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

juan said:


> Phil and Family you dont need A&E. Tell them to shove it. Read that the producers also banded you from saying GOD or JESUS at your dinner prayers and you only say FATHER. Grow some balls and walk out and see how soon you will be asked by another station. Money is not every thing and you were happy before this started.


In my opinion, the line in the sand has already been drawn. The family has no choice but to leave at this point.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

warcat said:


> In my opinion, the line in the sand has already been drawn. The family has no choice but to leave at this point.


While I tend to agree, I'd be willing to bet that A&E has that contract tied up pretty tight. It would be interesting to see what all they would be able to take with them to a different network, if they can even do so before the contract expires.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't get any of the phone numbers listed below to go through. Fast busy on one, message saying your call did not go through on the other. Interesting.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> I can't get any of the phone numbers listed below to go through. Fast busy on one, message saying your call did not go through on the other. Interesting.


Probably because the 8.6 million people that watched their Christmas Show are calling.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Game-Over said:


> While I tend to agree, I'd be willing to bet that A&E has that contract tied up pretty tight. It would be interesting to see what all they would be able to take with them to a different network, if they can even do so before the contract expires.


 In the start of all of this they said guns and God will be a part of it, if not then they were not. I wonder how letting Phil go because of a scripture quote holds up in that contract.


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

Hahah put up a poll and then go on a witchhunt for those that don't agree. The irony on this thread is of epic proportions.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

I think the irony is lost on about 98% of the posters.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

surfnturf said:


> Hahah put up a poll and then go on a witchhunt for those that don't agree. The irony on this thread is of epic proportions.


 I'm perfectly willing to let morons be morons. You're welcome.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Game-Over said:


> I think the irony is lost on about 98% of the posters.


The poll proves that 98% around here are straight, and 2% are gay...that's not ironic, that's fact.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Hahah put up a poll and then go on a witchhunt for those that don't agree.


Not a witch hunt simply trying to identify you guys. 

TH


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> The poll proves that 98% around here are straight, and 2% are gay...that's not ironic, that's fact.


Lol, good one.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> THIS...exactly right!!
> I completely 100% support Phil Robertson's right to free speech, but I can't ONLY support his rights. A&E has the exact same rights to respond the way they want to, and in turn their viewers can respond to that. Phil's rights weren't violated, gay rights weren't violated, and A&E's rights weren't violated.


The part you seem to be ignoring is that Phil very open about his profession of faith from the very beginning. A&E has known this since day 1 - yet decided to accept him because they like having 14 million viewers tune into their show each week. It is the very height of hypocrisy for A&E to want those 14 million fans and then deny the reason they are there to begin with.

Does A&E really expect those 14 million viewers to keep watching the show without Phil?


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

TxFig said:


> The part you seem to be ignoring is that Phil very open about his profession of faith from the very beginning. A&E has known this since day 1 - yet decided to accept him because they like having 14 million viewers tune into their show each week. It is the very height of hypocrisy for A&E to want those 14 million fans and then deny the reason they are there to begin with.
> 
> Does A&E really expect those 14 million viewers to keep watching the show without Phil?


Lets not forget though that in the end, Phil is employed by A&E. They run Duck Dynasty. They can hire and fire as they choose. They also put up the capital money to fund the show, so they have more invested than anyone.

Phil can be as open as he wants, but they reserve the right to get rid of him if they believe it will help/save/improve their business. Just like your boss would do to you if you jumped up on your desk and voiced your opinion on current events.

You have every right to yell at the top of your lungs that you support this and can't stand that, but at the end of the rant, your 1st amendment rights don't trump the rights that your company has as to whether they employ you or not.

Unless A&E has a contract they are breaking, they have every right to continue forward with the decision they announced yesterday, whether the masses agree to it or not. Kind of like the restaraunts that aren't allowing kids after a certain hour. Some people think its business suicide, others think it is ingenius. No matter what, its their business and they run it how they want. The market will let them know real quick if A&E will survive it. Honestly, I think both sides will be fine.

I just hope that Phil and the family stand strong and don't cave. If they do, then everything they have preached and promoted was a waste. Personally, I think they have ridden the show's ride about as far as it would take them anyway. I do however like the attention that is being brought on American family values with this uproar. This is goes far deeper than a TV show. This particular event is just the straw breaking the camel's back.


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

Game-Over said:


> The poll proves that 98% around here are straight, and 2% are gay...that's not ironic, that's fact. .


Stop being so passive agressive and just put up a poll asking who is gay and who isn't. Why you care, I have no idea, maybe it makes you sleep better at night.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

^ What are you talking about?  I never posted that. Get your quotes right before you start calling others out.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Game-Over said:


> ^ What are you talking about? I never posted that. Get your quotes right before you start calling others out.


Lol...he needs to learn to use the quote function correctly before calling someone out!

Â©


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

TxFig said:


> Does A&E really expect those 14 million viewers to keep watching the show without Phil?


Of course not. The viewing number will skyrocket after this. They are in the sweet place. Stay outraged, just stay tuned. Are you not going to support DD now?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> Of course not. The viewing number will skyrocket after this. They are in the sweet place. Stay outraged, just stay tuned. Are you not going to support DD now?


I won't be watching anymore... And though I know it doesn't matter I don't care.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

And here is the truely beautiful part:
Phil got his message out
The show gets a tremendous promotion boost
A&E gets additional ad revenue 
Win,win, win
It pays handsomely to be a great shepard and recognize opportunity. The puppetmasters get paid. Aint capitalism grand?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I won't be watching anymore... And though I know it doesn't matter I don't care.


Then the degenerates win


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I thought this country was founded on free speech. Apparently not since Phil only gave his opinion based on his beliefs which I commend him for. I'm sorry if people got their feelings hurt but he never said he hated anyone or would kill anyone over their beliefs. He said if we would love God and each other we would be a better world and I agree. I have a bunch of gay friends and we all get along because we consider each other as we are and don't judge our life style.
On the other hand, it's OK with vulgar, nasty twerking, videos with a couple doing whatever on a motorcycle and then claiming they are the next Nelson Mandela! There are scores of others but I digress. Give them heck, Phil, I've got your back!


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

I think everyone knows how ****** I am at A&E and the whole PC thing. I have had a comical thought about all of this. I can't believe that a mag like GQ and a guy like Phil ever got together or had anything in common?..... Maybe the color "camo" is here to stay? DD rules and higher on the food chain..... Merry Christmas


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

bowmansdad said:


> I thought this country was founded on free speech. Apparently not since Phil only gave his opinion based on his beliefs which


Apparently you don't understand the 1st Amendment and what it applies to. This is in no way, shape, or form a free speech issue. The 1st protects us from the government, not private businesses.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Capt Tom said:


> I think everyone knows how ****** I am at A&E and the whole PC thing. I have had a comical thought about all of this. I can't believe that a mag like GQ and a guy like Phil ever got together or had anything in common?..... Maybe the color "camo" is here to stay? DD rules and higher on the food chain..... Merry Christmas


X2 metrosexual monthly interviews Phil? Thats like mormon weekly interviewing the Pope. Oh the outrage! Capitalism baby. Thats what makes this country great.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Game-Over said:


> Apparently you don't understand the 1st Amendment and what it applies to. This is in no way, shape, or form a free speech issue. The 1st protects us from the government, not private businesses.


Didn't say anything about the 1st amendment. Just assumed since we have been expressing our opinions since day 1 it was an entitlement for all of us. You know how assume is!:spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I won't be watching anymore... And though I know it doesn't matter I don't care.


Why?


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

bowmansdad said:


> Didn't say anything about the 1st amendment. Just assumed since we have been expressing our opinions since day 1 it was an entitlement for all of us. You know how assume is!:spineyes::spineyes:


Gotcha, but for future reference, the 1st Amendment is what gives us free speech.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Game-Over said:


> Gotcha, but for future reference, the 1st Amendment is what gives us free speech.


For some it gives them the right to let their mouth overload their arse.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Game-Over said:


> Gotcha, but for future reference, the 1st Amendment is what gives us free speech.


I thought so but I'm old!:smile::smile:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> Nuff said...


X2...


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

spirit said:


> They aren't happy with him for quoting scriptures on homosexuality. Duck Dynasty fans aren't going to happy, happy, happy with them for suspending him.


 Abbe Raven Chairman A & E
[email protected]


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The family has made a statement...up to A&E now.

http://duckcommander.com/news/robert...ical-statement

TH


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

We took it off the DVR schedule that gives A&E immediate feedback and helps let them know how upset the viewing public is. Duck Dynasty without Phil is not Duck Dynasty, we won't be watching it without him.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Game-Over said:


> Gotcha, but for future reference, the 1st Amendment is what gives us free speech.


 Wrong. God gave us free speech. The First amendment protects it from the Government.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Game-Over said:


> Apparently you don't understand the 1st Amendment and what it applies to. This is in no way, shape, or form a free speech issue. The 1st protects us from the government, not private businesses.





dwilliams35 said:


> Wrong. God gave us free speech. The First amendment protects it from the Government.


I thought he had it right the first time? 
Splitting hairs with "protects it", and "protects us".

Â©


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

*He gone*

Glad to see the family sticking together. It would be nice if others sharing their faith on TV would stand behind them in protest. Aside from the differing opinions with the network, how is what Phil said different than what Joel Olsteen says every Sunday? If you believe in sin your a homophobe? Easily 9/10 people have the same beliefs. Gays fight for the right to express themselves, but shout others down with they candidly answer a question, about religion.

Ellen, Oprah, and Rosie O, can come out and flaunt their sexual orientation but Phil cant. What about music videos? They have far more graphic, more offensive and more homophobic material. A&E and the gays are on the wrong side of this one. The Benjamin's will follow the beards, what did A&E really have to offer?:rybka:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> I thought he had it right the first time?
> Splitting hairs with "protects it", and "protects us".
> 
> Â©


 If that was the post I was responding to, I'm sure that'd be pertinent..


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

batmaninja said:


> Glad to see the family sticking together. It would be nice if others sharing their faith on TV would stand behind them in protest. Aside from the differing opinions with the network, how is what Phil said different than what Joel Olsteen says every Sunday? If you believe in sin your a homophobe? Easily 9/10 people have the same beliefs. Gays fight for the right to express themselves, but shout others down with they candidly answer a question, about religion.
> 
> *Ellen*, Oprah, and Rosie O, can come out and flaunt their sexual orientation but Phil cant. What about music videos? They have far more graphic, more offensive and more homophobic material. A&E and the gays are on the wrong side of this one. The Benjamin's will follow the beards, what did A&E really have to offer?:rybka:


So sad to hear of Ellen DeGeneres drowning last night. Heard she was discovered face down in Ricki Lake.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bottom Line:

This website is not going to be affected one way or the other if someone yells "***".

A network station will, even if they wholeheartedly agree, they can't go on record because of the political BS.


That said,...............***, *** , ***, ***, ***, *** ***, peter puffer, butt pirate, ************, pole smoker, **************, curtain licker...............I digress.

Thanks 2cool for not falling into the trap of no free speech.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Game-Over said:


> While I tend to agree, I'd be willing to bet that A&E has that contract tied up pretty tight. It would be interesting to see what all they would be able to take with them to a different network, if they can even do so before the contract expires.


On that note, I am not sure that it was a Breach of Contract that motivated A&E's action. Brother Phil is a part-time preacher at his church and some of his sermons are on Youtube. It would seem unlikely that the contract would entail refraining from quoting scripture outside the show when he regularly does this in his sermons. It would also be unlikely, if it did, that Brother Phil would be signing such a contract, in the first place. Contractual-wise, I rather doubt A&E has a legal leg to stand on.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Bottom Line:
> 
> This website is not going to be affected one way or the other if someone yells "***".
> 
> ...


You keep posting like this, and you're gonna end up with a garden full of yams, and five other weeds.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

My opinion is Phil, the other duck guys and A&E just set the hook on all of us. Phil comes back and takes a gay guy duck hunting. Viewership more than the SuperBowl. Episode entitled: Yeah, you will stand up for Phil, but would you bend over for him ?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> My opinion is Phil, the other duck guys and A&E just set the hook on all of us. Phil comes back and takes a gay guy duck hunting. Viewership more than the SuperBowl. Episode entitled: Yeah, you will stand up for Phil, but would you bend over for him ?


 Phil: "Don't think about blowin' nothing but that duck call, sonny".


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Tried to call A&E a few hours ago to tell em what we thought and their line was so busy it wouldn't even ring. So Miley Cirus can swing on a wrecking ball and no one says a word but Phil speaks his opinion and gets criticized on a question that everyone knew his answer would be?


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yahoo article says Phil should wait a month apoligize and do a interview on Oprha. And it's now a scandal.You can't make this up.

http://tv.yahoo.com/blogs/tv-news/h...e--post-phil-robertson-scandal-011810552.html


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

they have to walk or they will look like they caved to the money imo. and from what ive seen through the years( not dd) i will say Phil is not a money grubber but a man of principles who has to stand by his Christian beliefs and or his opinions... and will, watch.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just heard Today Show mention that the family has came forward and said the show may not go on. I might be late for work just to see what they say.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

ok without reading all 20 pages, I just heard some interesting remarks on CBS
this morning, calling Phil Robertson "homophobic" for his Christian views.
secondly, as much as I personally despise Rush Limbaugh, the media whore makes a very good point:
It appears that A&E has either terminated or suspended him from his point of his employment or at the very least discriminated against him for expessing his religious beliefs.
Why isn't anyone asking THAT question? where is the ACLU on this one?
crickets, ya that's what I thought.
......tail wagging the dog again.


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

lite-liner said:


> ok without reading all 20 pages, I just heard some interesting remarks on CBS
> this morning, calling Phil Robertson "homophobic" for his Christian views.
> secondly, as much as I personally despise Rush Limbaugh, the media whore makes a very good point:
> It appears that A&E has either terminated or suspended him from his point of his employment or at the very least discriminated against him for expessing his religious beliefs.
> ...


My religious beliefs dictate that I bite the head off a live chicken every day promptly at 10:37 every morning. Sorry work, I can't be fired, it's my religious belief.


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Here's what I don't understand, and this is probably the result of media and gay rights activists, but...in the interview, Phil didn't insult gays, he just said that what they do is a sin and will not be welcome in Gods kingdom, which is true. First of all, if your gay and not a Christian, which most aren't, ignore it because it does not concern you. Don't jump on a man for stating his beliefs which are of no concern to you whatsoever.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Heard under armor and skyjacker lifts are standing with them. 

Both companies just got all my business if I'm ever choosing between them and someone else.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

surfnturf said:


> My religious beliefs dictate that I bite the head off a live chicken every day promptly at 10:37 every morning. Sorry work, I can't be fired, it's my religious belief.


Got no problem with it......post video.

Chickens are yummy, though I'm a "breast" man and not a "head" man...if you get my drift.

Better yet....you are probably going to have an excess of chicken carcasses. If you don't mind cleaning them and putting on ice, I will be happy to take them off of your hands.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

I heard that if you buy merchandise to support Phil to go with the Duck Commander and not the Duck Dynasty brand since A&E gets a cut.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Let the free market work it out. If more people stand behind Phil he wins. If more behind A/E they win. The winner will emerge. If you believe in free speech you should believe in the freedom of A/E to choose not to employ him. I may not agree with it but I believe they have that choice as his employer to make that call. If ratings fall off the cliff they will suffer from their decision just like if they don't Phil will lose. Everyone wants freedom as long as it works out in there favor. If I own a company I should be able to fire whoever I want whenever I want for whatever reason I want. It is my company and no one should be able to tell me who I can or can't fire. Just like you can work for me if you want or don't want to. It should be a two way street. It is a choice both people have to make for themselves that will help both parties. I hope people can step back and see that free speech is great but doesn't mean there are no consequences for that speech. If you support Phil stop watching the show and your voice will be heard loud and clear.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I bet the boardroom at A&E looks more like a reality show. well it looks like the Robertsons will get a chance to start their own network like Oprah... they could call it FPC. Saturday Night Live going to have fun with this one.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Game-Over said:


> While I tend to agree, I'd be willing to bet that A&E has that contract tied up pretty tight. It would be interesting to see what all they would be able to take with them to a different network, if they can even do so before the contract expires.


It would be very interesting to know the content of the DD and A&E contract. Contracts are two sided. Meaning "You fulfill your part and I am bound to fulfill my part". It's highly unlikely that the agents/lawyers for DD would have allowed them to sign a bad contract. My guess would be: A&E would have no say in what DD does or where they go unless they continue to pay them. Continued payment would probably be a requirement to control DD, unless there is a really strong "non compete" clause. Usually "non compete" clauses don't stand up well in court if someone is forced out, unless specific wording in the contract hasn't been violated. It will be interesting to see how this all unfolds.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

The butthurt have gotten their butt hurt. It all smells like poop to me. A&E will suffer.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

surfnturf said:


> My religious beliefs dictate that I bite the head off a live chicken every day promptly at 10:37 every morning. Sorry work, I can't be fired, it's my religious belief.


Please make a video ... Post it to YouTube and then add it to this thread TODAY 

It's 9:50 am so there's time to set up !!

*MB*


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Classic example of cutting the nose off to spite the face A&E. I guarantee that suspending P.R. was WAY more inflammatory to the 95% of the demographic who watch the show than the remarks he made were to the other 5%. It'll be on the sportsman channel, OLN, or Spike TV within 6 months, and they'll hire every person who worked in production for the show away from A&E in the process. A&E will learn a valuable and costly lesson about this with regards to putting too much stock in the overly vocal minority in their quest to be PC and succomb to the "feel good" politics of the left. Recede back into nothingness A&E...farewell.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Let's face it, cartoons contain more reality than "reality" shows....

Cancel all of them!


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


This is the best one EVER! Dang that's funny stuff!


----------

